# Xavier The X-Man: Sunday Morning Menudo



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NVbRzKws2IQ&rel=0&border=1&color1=0x6699&color2=0x54abd6&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NVbRzKws2IQ&rel=0&border=1&color1=0x6699&color2=0x54abd6&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


@LUZITA'S TACO SHOP. 60 East "J" St. in Chula Vista, CALIFAS

Just another great excuse to bring your rides out. It's The X-Man's annual gathering of the coolest rides in San Diego & Tijuana. Lowriders, Classics, Customs, Oldies, Bikes, and anything else that looks super cool to cruise in. Come on and bring 'em! Get there early for FREE MENUDO while supplies last.

NO ENTRY FEE, just a cool kick back of good positive people enjoying Cars, Oldies Music, and Good Taco Shop Food! 

EVERYONE IS INVITED!!! This is a FREE EVENT!

DJ Whicho of Viejitos Car Club spins the Firme Oldies, Old School & Y Mas!!

www.XavierTheXMan.com for more info*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 8 2010, 04:06 PM~17136741
> *<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NVbRzKws2IQ&rel=0&border=1&color1=0x6699&color2=0x54abd6&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NVbRzKws2IQ&rel=0&border=1&color1=0x6699&color2=0x54abd6&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> @LUZITA'S TACO SHOP. 60 East "J" St. in Chula Vista, CALIFAS
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:h5: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :thumbsup:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Deffinately good people, good food & good rides. TY X man & Luzita's for keeping the tradition going :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Apr 9 2010, 09:25 AM~17143901
> *Deffinately good people, good food & good rides. TY X man & Luzita's for keeping the tradition going  :biggrin:
> *



Thank you ALL for making this happen! We do this together SAN DIEGO! Please spread the word on the streets!


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

SEE U THERE :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1BADLAC_@Apr 9 2010, 05:52 PM~17147099
> *SEE U THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Yo Hot wheels my truck needs a good detail before the event...wanna help ? :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

free food !!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Apr 11 2010, 01:33 AM~17157901
> *free food !!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hope to see everybody out there to our first X-MANS sunday menudo at luzitas for 2010.


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

i'll be there!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*i actually drove from the BAY AREA to be at this function and it was cool. SCOOBY, X-MAN, CHEVY JOHN, HOTWHEELS, DAVE from LIFE C.C. showed me hella love. ONE LOVE to the homies in SAN DIEGO* - BIG RASTA


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 11 2010, 11:28 PM~17165531
> *i actually drove from the BAY AREA to be at this function and it was cool. SCOOBY, X-MAN, CHEVY JOHN, HOTWHEELS, DAVE from LIFE C.C. showed me hella love. ONE LOVE to the homies in SAN DIEGO - BIG RASTA
> *


right on homie :thumbsup: 
you gotta try and make it to one again ths year


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 11 2010, 11:28 PM~17165531
> *i actually drove from the BAY AREA to be at this function and it was cool. SCOOBY, X-MAN, CHEVY JOHN, HOTWHEELS, DAVE from LIFE C.C. showed me hella love. ONE LOVE to the homies in SAN DIEGO - BIG RASTA
> *



Thanks Rasta for coming out bro! Come on down anytime bro!


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

should me a good get together!! TTT


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

ZAZ SEE YAH THERE


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 11 2010, 11:28 PM~17165531
> *i actually drove from the BAY AREA to be at this function and it was cool. SCOOBY, X-MAN, CHEVY JOHN, HOTWHEELS, DAVE from LIFE C.C. showed me hella love. ONE LOVE to the homies in SAN DIEGO - BIG RASTA
> *


I'm sure we'll see you out here again this year, thanks for comin down. :biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Apr 11 2010, 01:27 AM~17157565
> *Yo Hot wheels my truck needs a good detail before the event...wanna help ?  :biggrin:
> *


I got the tires n rims! hahaha!!!! Whats good with you Mark!?!? Hope to see u agai this year at Chicano Park than Luzitas inda morning!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 12 2010, 12:28 AM~17165531
> *i actually drove from the BAY AREA to be at this function and it was cool. SCOOBY, X-MAN, CHEVY JOHN, HOTWHEELS, DAVE from LIFE C.C. showed me hella love. ONE LOVE to the homies in SAN DIEGO - BIG RASTA
> *


 :thumbsup: U KNO ITS ALL LUV BRUDAH!!!! SEE U SOON!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn+Apr 12 2010, 09:22 AM~17167678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*it's good to feel loved in SD...hope to see you guys later this month!!! - ONE LOVE BIG RASTA*


----------



## 59wood (Mar 29, 2010)

Que pasa Javier? I hope I can make it back in time for the Luzitas Menudo. I will be in Ventura on Saturday and really hopping to make it back in time to hang out with you Vatos on Sunday and check out them firme rides... :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59wood_@Apr 13 2010, 08:37 PM~17185119
> *Que pasa Javier? I hope I can make it back in time for the Luzitas Menudo. I will be in Ventura on Saturday and really hopping to make it back in time to hang out with you Vatos on Sunday and check out them firme rides...  :biggrin:
> *



Come On DOWN! It should be a good time for sure !!!


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Hot wheels all is good brother. Oh man i can already smell the taco's !!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin:

*<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NVbRzKws2IQ&rel=0&border=1&color1=0x6699&color2=0x54abd6&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NVbRzKws2IQ&rel=0&border=1&color1=0x6699&color2=0x54abd6&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


@LUZITA'S TACO SHOP. 60 East "J" St. in Chula Vista, CALIFAS

Just another great excuse to bring your rides out. It's The X-Man's annual gathering of the coolest rides in San Diego & Tijuana. Lowriders, Classics, Customs, Oldies, Bikes, and anything else that looks super cool to cruise in. Come on and bring 'em! Get there early for FREE MENUDO while supplies last.

NO ENTRY FEE, just a cool kick back of good positive people enjoying Cars, Oldies Music, and Good Taco Shop Food! 

EVERYONE IS INVITED!!! This is a FREE EVENT!

DJ Whicho of Viejitos Car Club spins the Firme Oldies, Old School & Y Mas!!

www.XavierTheXMan.com for more info*


----------



## ELCOCRUISER (Mar 13, 2010)

YOU KNOW YOU'LL SEE ME THERE...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Apr 13 2010, 10:04 PM~17185518
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELCOCRUISER_@Apr 15 2010, 09:40 PM~17208190
> *YOU KNOW YOU'LL SEE ME THERE...
> *



:biggrin: Thanks Ronnie!


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Apr 19 2010, 09:45 AM~17236351
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Going to get some tires for the rider tomorrow so i can roll safely :biggrin: X man, will they be selling the TJ tacos again ?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Apr 20 2010, 01:46 PM~17249356
> *Going to get some tires for the rider tomorrow so i can roll safely  :biggrin:  X man, will they be selling the TJ tacos again ?
> *



Ahhh yes..TJ tacos...Love 'em.. I'll ask.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 15 2010, 05:39 PM~17206001
> *:biggrin:
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NVbRzKws2IQ&rel=0&border=1&color1=0x6699&color2=0x54abd6&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NVbRzKws2IQ&rel=0&border=1&color1=0x6699&color2=0x54abd6&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

OH YEA, GONNA NEED THE MENUDO SUNDAY MORNING!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

see you all out there,.,.


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

man thats a great idea..... bro... just wanted toalso invite u too r snd annual car show.... i washopeing u and ur family would come down for the weekend... to r area so we can give u a little lovin like u did for ur show... i placed 1st their last year. i ran into ur wife & son on the train... i was with my daugheters... u were cool people and aldo wanted to know if u could give me a little sponsorship on the radio...???????? hit me back up... 626 2522729..nick.... tinny dogg from sandiego will be in the house i was hopping u would too!!!!!!! give me a hollar.............NICK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

San Diego, CA 
weather forecast...................

Fri 4/23 - Sunshine and patchy clouds 
HIGH 63°F - LOW 48°F

Sat 4/24 - Sunny
HIGH -66°F LOW 50°F

Sun 4/25 - Mostly sunny 
HIGH 70°F - LOW 52°F


----------



## LOLLYLAC SD (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Apr 12 2010, 09:53 PM~17174439
> *ZAZ SEE YAH THERE
> *



*WE ARE THERE FOR SURE.*


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 23 2010, 12:25 PM~17280984
> *San Diego, CA
> weather forecast...................
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 23 2010, 11:25 AM~17280984
> *San Diego, CA
> weather forecast...................
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COPPERTONECADI_@Apr 23 2010, 10:20 AM~17280422
> *man thats a great idea..... bro... just wanted toalso invite u too r snd annual car show.... i washopeing u and ur family would come down for the weekend... to r area so we can give u a little lovin like u did for ur show... i placed 1st their last year. i ran into ur wife & son on the train... i was with my daugheters... u were cool people and aldo wanted to know if u could give me a little sponsorship on the radio...???????? hit me back up... 626 2522729..nick....  tinny dogg from sandiego will be in the house i was hopping u would too!!!!!!! give me a hollar.............NICK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:HIT ME BACK UP DOGGY.............
> *


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Awesome turnout today. A huge TY to Luzita's & Xavier for such a great event / kick back. 
































































































more pix later....


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

whatsup javier...... :wave: :wave: :wave: i hope u can call me so u can come too r show this year????? hit me up... man i would like too talk too u... also too c in u can put us on the radio................ i really hope u come out too support r show like i didi for urs.... thanks for everything hollar.......... Ruben.... 626 2522729....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

b thrown by ROYALIMAGE CAR CLUB.... this sunday may 2nd/....... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

pinche menudo me dio chorro :around:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

David from LIFE...
















back after a 5 year break....








































































more soon...........


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

& a few more...
































Strictly Family CC group hug.....
















































Good times for sure.... :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*nice pics fellas....anyone got any pics of the menudo or the tacos* :roflmao: *the grub at luzitas is "off da hook". one love to folks down in SD*


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 26 2010, 10:25 AM~17304710
> *nice pics fellas....anyone got any pics of the menudo or the tacos :roflmao: the grub at luzitas is "off da hook". one love to folks down in SD
> *


The taco shop was packed all morning....big up Luzita's !!


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

great pics Pacific Coast, good seeing you again homie.
i'll post my pics over the next couple days, gotta finish
recovering first :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

looks like it was packed.. i was to crudo to make it early.. when i got there almost every body was gone...


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

* :thumbsup: T :thumbsup: T :thumbsup: T*


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

What's up Mark, thanks for all the pics.


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

My pleasure David,,always good to see you. Yo X man did you shoot a video this time ?


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COPPERTONECADI_@Apr 23 2010, 06:17 PM~17284245
> *
> *


QUOTE(COPPERTONECADI @ Apr 23 2010, 10:20 AM) 
man thats a great idea..... bro... just wanted toalso invite u too r snd annual car show.... i washopeing u and ur family would come down for the weekend... to r area so we can give u a little lovin like u did for ur show... i placed 1st their last year. i ran into ur wife & son on the train... i was with my daugheters... u were cool people and aldo wanted to know if u could give me a little sponsorship on the radio...???????? hit me back up... 626 2522729..nick.... tinny dogg from sandiego will be in the house i was hopping u would too!!!!!!! give me a hollar.............NICK :wave:HIT ME BACK UP DOGGY.............
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

looked like a good time


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COPPERTONECADI_@Apr 23 2010, 10:20 AM~17280422
> *man thats a great idea..... bro... just wanted toalso invite u too r snd annual car show.... i washopeing u and ur family would come down for the weekend... to r area so we can give u a little lovin like u did for ur show... i placed 1st their last year. i ran into ur wife & son on the train... i was with my daugheters... u were cool people and aldo wanted to know if u could give me a little sponsorship on the radio...???????? hit me back up... 626 2522729..nick....  tinny dogg from sandiego will be in the house i was hopping u would too!!!!!!! give me a hollar.............NICK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Hey Nick, just noticed your message. Sorry for the late response. Please email the info sir. [email protected] Gracias. Where is the show at brother?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

here's mine..............


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

plenty of raza made it out to keep the party going............


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

it was a great weekend,  next year i'm taking Monday off :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Apr 25 2010, 03:31 PM~17297408
> *Awesome turnout today. A huge TY to Luzita's & Xavier for such a great event / kick back.
> 
> 
> ...


Great to be out there. Menudo was good especialy with a hangover..... :cheesy:


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*Thanks for all the great fotos! 

Next one is May 16th! * :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 3 2010, 03:25 PM~17376396
> *Thanks for all the great fotos!
> 
> Next one is May 16th!    :biggrin:
> *


24hrs :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)

Cooking the menudo, getting ready for tomorrow morning hope to see everyone here. Thanks to all the gente that supports this event.


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

man i got the news too late... :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:

hope to make it to the next one!!


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

here are some pics from 4/25


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Another good turn out!  I'll post fotos tonight!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 17 2010, 02:10 PM~17517347
> *Another good turn out!    I'll post fotos tonight!
> *


WELL!!!!!!! :happysad: :uh:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 18 2010, 09:40 PM~17535327
> *WELL!!!!!!! :happysad:  :uh:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 18 2010, 09:40 PM~17535327
> *WELL!!!!!!! :happysad:  :uh:
> *



*ON MY *website! www.XavierTheXMan.com :cheesy: 

JUNE 27TH WILL BE THE NEXT MENUDO!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 19 2010, 05:35 PM~17544039
> *JUNE 27TH WILL BE THE NEXT MENUDO!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 19 2010, 04:35 PM~17544039
> *ON MY website!  www.XavierTheXMan.com  :cheesy:
> 
> JUNE 27TH WILL BE THE NEXT MENUDO!
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

This SUNDAY!!!!</span>


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 21 2010, 09:21 AM~17844148
> *This SUNDAY!!!!</span>
> *


KOOL !!!!!!!! SINCE WE CAN'T MAKE THE TRIP TO THE KLIQUE SHOW....WE'LL KICK IT WITH THE X-MAN AT LUZITAS....ALSO " MEXICO VS ARGENTINA " WORLD CUP MATCH..!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 22 2010, 06:44 PM~17859730
> *KOOL !!!!!!!! SINCE WE CAN'T MAKE THE TRIP TO THE KLIQUE SHOW....WE'LL KICK IT WITH THE X-MAN AT LUZITAS....ALSO " MEXICO VS ARGENTINA " WORLD CUP MATCH..!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



so what you're saying is that we're your 2nd choice    :angry: :angry:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 22 2010, 07:47 PM~17859755
> *so what you're saying is that we're your 2nd choice       :angry:  :angry:
> *


NO HOMIE JUST BEING HONEST...!! :biggrin: :biggrin: -- HEY AT LEAST WE'RE THERE 99 % of the time....not like jaime mandilon... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 22 2010, 07:51 PM~17859790
> *NO HOMIE JUST BEING HONEST...!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: -- HEY AT LEAST WE'RE THERE 99 % of the time....not like jaime mandilon... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 22 2010, 06:51 PM~17859790
> *NO HOMIE JUST BEING HONEST...!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: -- HEY AT LEAST WE'RE THERE 99 % of the time....not like jaime mandilon... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 23 2010, 08:53 AM~17864632
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 22 2010, 05:44 PM~17859730
> *KOOL !!!!!!!! SINCE WE CAN'T MAKE THE TRIP TO THE KLIQUE SHOW....WE'LL KICK IT WITH THE X-MAN AT LUZITAS....ALSO " MEXICO VS ARGENTINA " WORLD CUP MATCH..!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 22 2010, 07:07 PM~17859929
> *
> *



:0 


Ya missed it again Jaime!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*As always more fotos on my site cholos! *


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 27 2010, 03:32 PM~17899533
> *:0
> Ya missed it again Jaime!
> 
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:biggrin: 

*As always more fotos on my site cholos! *
[/quote]


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

I will be there next time with my car.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 29 2010, 07:39 PM~17921309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 29 2010, 07:39 PM~17921309
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 29 2010, 06:39 PM~17921309
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 1 2010, 02:17 PM~17936895
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

next one..................................



:wave: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 19 2010, 09:36 AM~18081733
> *
> *



*This Sunday July 25th*


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 8 2010, 08:58 PM~17997539
> *next one..................................
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


Move over cheyjohn I might bring the 54 rag.
:rimshot:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jul 20 2010, 04:18 PM~18095319
> *Move over cheyjohn I might bring the 54 rag.
> :rimshot:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HERE WE GO AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :loco: :loco: :x: :x: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 20 2010, 06:45 PM~18096631
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> HERE WE GO AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :loco:  :x:  :x:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jul 20 2010, 03:18 PM~18095319
> *Move over cheyjohn I might bring the 54 rag.
> :rimshot:
> *




SI COMO NO Y TU TORTA DE K LA QUIERES.................


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

I will be there next time with my car again.</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>Where was the X-man ???
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jul 26 2010, 12:48 PM~18143391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ISN'T IT XAVIER'S MENUDO..AND HE DIDN'T SHOW..?? FALSE ADVERTISMENT !! :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 26 2010, 07:32 PM~18147000
> *ISN'T IT XAVIER'S MENUDO..AND HE DIDN'T SHOW..?? FALSE ADVERTISMENT !! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

:biggrin: WHEN'S THE NEXT ONE????


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by recs64_@Jul 26 2010, 09:37 PM~18149108
> *:biggrin: WHEN'S THE NEXT ONE????
> *


8/29/10, 2-weeks :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 16 2010, 08:20 AM~18320321
> *8/29/10, 2-weeks :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 16 2010, 06:20 AM~18320321
> *8/29/10, 2-weeks :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Orale !!!!!!!!!!!!





> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 16 2010, 06:20 AM~18320321
> *8/29/10, 2-weeks :biggrin:
> *


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 16 2010, 07:20 AM~18320321
> *8/29/10, 2-weeks :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 16 2010, 06:20 AM~18320321
> *8/29/10, 2-weeks :biggrin:
> *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 16 2010, 08:20 AM~18320321
> *8/29/10, 2-weeks :biggrin:
> *


que pinchi peda ayer...!!!! :wow: :wow: - don't forget INDIVIDUALS C.C. VS AZTLAN C.C. softball game this sunday at rohr park in bonita at 10:am...


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 23 2010, 08:10 PM~18388082
> *que pinchi peda ayer...!!!! :wow:  :wow: - don't forget INDIVIDUALS C.C. VS AZTLAN C.C. softball game this sunday at rohr park in bonita at 10:am...
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

STRICTLY FAMILY VS JUST ll LOWW SOFTBALL GAME IS THAT DAY TOO...MAYBE NEXT MONTH ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:run: :run: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :h5:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 25 2010, 08:29 AM~18401086
> *:run:  :run:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


johnny ready for another long sunday ??!! CERVEZA MY FRIEND..STAY THIRSTY... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 26 2010, 10:50 AM~18411431
> *johnny ready for another long sunday ??!! CERVEZA MY FRIEND..STAY THIRSTY... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

BEER BEER BEER BEER BEER


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 26 2010, 09:50 AM~18411431
> *johnny ready for another long sunday ??!! CERVEZA MY FRIEND..STAY THIRSTY... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :nicoderm: :420: :around:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 27 2010, 02:01 PM~18421569
> *:nicoderm:  :420:  :around:
> *


x2


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Jaime was missing again!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*nice pics javier - eh bro....are you having one on the last weekend of september??? - imma be in SD and i wanna come thru again and see the SD homies - ONE LOVE BIG RASTA *:biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

great pics Xavier  i forgot my camera  

when i 1st got there the lot was empty, about 10 cars.
then all of sudden about 20-30 cars rolled in and dammmmmm!!!
that was sweet. had a good time people kept coming and going
and it was full till about 1:30


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> Jaime was missing again!
> 
> :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :banghead: :banghead: chevyjohn forgot his camera and I forgot to go. :banghead: :banghead: :loco: :loco:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Had a good time while we were there...considering there were two softball games going on that day...good turnout when we were there...Thank you Xavier...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman+Aug 30 2010, 01:00 PM~18442018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Aug 30 2010, 02:00 PM~18442562
> *Had a good time while we were there...considering there were two softball games going on that day...good turnout when we were there...Thank you Xavier...
> *



Thanks for coming by and supporting..just trying to do my small part in keeping Lowriding alive and kicking...can't do it with out you and the rest of the Lowriding Family in SD.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jul 26 2010, 12:48 PM~18143391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK, X-man you got me. I will be there for sure for the remaining ones for the rest of the year.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Aug 30 2010, 05:29 PM~18444380
> *OK, X-man you got me. I will be there for sure for the remaining ones for the rest of the year.
> *


:x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

so when's the next one Xavier? :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 30 2010, 08:05 PM~18445942
> *so when's the next one Xavier? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



*WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:drama: :rant: :rant: :dunno:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*NEXT ONE IS......NOV 21ST AND TOY DRIVE IS ON DEC 12TH. * :0


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Oct 14 2010, 05:03 PM~18812663
> *:wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 14 2010, 06:00 PM~18812641
> *NEXT ONE IS......NOV 21ST AND TOY DRIVE IS ON DEC 12TH.   :0
> *


INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE ALL DAY....DRINKING WITH CHEVYJOHN AND CO. !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 14 2010, 04:00 PM~18812641
> *NEXT ONE IS......NOV 21ST AND TOY DRIVE IS ON DEC 12TH.   :0
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Oct 14 2010, 07:09 PM~18813857
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE ALL DAY....DRINKING WITH CHEVYJOHN AND CO. !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



here we go again!!! :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
just show up :0 :0


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Oct 14 2010, 06:09 PM~18813857
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE ALL DAY....DRINKING WITH CHEVYJOHN AND CO. !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP FERN.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 14 2010, 09:50 PM~18815110
> *here we go again!!! :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> just show up :0  :0
> *


Dont' give chevyjohn no more beer.
:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Oct 19 2010, 09:00 PM~18856647
> *Dont' give chevyjohn no more beer.
> :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


hey!!!!!!!!!!!! why not? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*wassup javier and the SD fellas* :wave: *are you guys having one on december 16th....i just picked up my tics to the 9er - charger game. ONE LOVE TO THE SD HOMIES*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings+Oct 20 2010, 04:12 PM~18863227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 20 2010, 05:18 PM~18863847
> *What UP RASTA!!!!  I hope you and the family are doing well.  Here are the dates.  : )
> *


*everyone is good brotha.....right on for the dates! - i hafta to make it down for one of them - one love x-man*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 14 2010, 05:00 PM~18812641
> *NEXT ONE IS......NOV 21ST AND TOY DRIVE IS ON DEC 12TH.   :0
> *


  ALRIGHT I'LL FINALLY GET TO GO TO ONE OF THESE. I'LL BE THERE ON THE 19TH IF ALL GOES RIGHT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 20 2010, 07:42 PM~18865485
> * ALRIGHT I'LL FINALLY GET TO GO TO ONE OF THESE. I'LL BE THERE ON THE 19TH IF ALL GOES RIGHT
> *


Bring some Cash and Tru spokes so you can take my Pescos home! :0


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

X-Man,
cool seeing you at the supershow,your car looked crispy!!!!keep reppin pimp,,,CToOON$


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> X-Man,
> cool seeing you at the supershow,your car looked crispy!!!!keep reppin pimp,,,CToOON$
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:wave: . . Going to try my best to make this event brother! :yes:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

X-man all I could say is get ready to do some cruzing. hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 20 2010, 08:42 PM~18865485
> * ALRIGHT I'LL FINALLY GET TO GO TO ONE OF THESE. I'LL BE THERE ON THE 19TH IF ALL GOES RIGHT
> *


We will be waiting.
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## NETS (Nov 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Nov 1 2010, 04:20 PM~18960805
> *X-man all I could say is get ready to do some cruzing. hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :run: :run: LOL SUPP JAIME


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NETS_@Nov 1 2010, 09:29 PM~18962914
> *:run:  :run: LOL SUPP JAIME
> *


What's happening.
:wave: :wave:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas+Nov 1 2010, 11:57 AM~18959140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MAN! I've been cruising sir. I have paint chips to prove it too. You keep missing in action. LOL


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 2 2010, 05:26 PM~18969616
> *That would be cool.  We can all show you a good time here in San Diego.  If you can't make this one all good.  We kick it off again the Day after Chicano Park Day.  Last year you and Mike came through might want to pencil that in.
> MAN!  I've been cruising sir.  I have paint chips to prove it too.  You keep missing in action.    LOL*


Trust me. That's about to change. :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 22 2010, 05:31 PM~18883479
> *Bring some Cash and Tru spokes so you can take my Pescos home!  :0
> *


 :scrutinize: If I was to bring you some Tru's you could forget all about that cash  Anyway I decided to stick w/ my chrome pumps, Pescos are nice but I may as well put airbags on the ride if I'm gonna be that slow :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 3 2010, 07:59 PM~18979731
> *:scrutinize: If I was to bring you some Tru's you could forget all about that cash  Anyway I decided to stick w/ my chrome pumps, Pescos are nice but I may as well put airbags on the ride if I'm gonna be that slow :biggrin:
> *



What? Are you a hopper now? :happysad: AIRBAGS.... You are banned from this thread! :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 4 2010, 12:48 AM~18981869
> *What?  Are you a hopper now?  :happysad:  AIRBAGS....  You are banned from this thread!  :biggrin:
> *


X -man Frank was talking about his air bag.(pansa)
:rimshot:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Nov 5 2010, 03:55 PM~18996319
> *X -man Frank was talking about his air bag.(pansa)
> :rimshot:
> *


vERY FUNNY jAIMO :scrutinize:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 5 2010, 09:14 PM~18998427
> *vERY FUNNY jAIMO :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 5 2010, 10:14 PM~18998427
> *vERY FUNNY jAIMO :scrutinize:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Nov 8 2010, 01:06 PM~19016973
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :0 Will you bring a car out?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 9 2010, 04:48 PM~19027752
> *:0 Will you bring a car out?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ?????? :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 9 2010, 05:48 PM~19027752
> *:0 Will you bring a car out?
> *


I will be driving my New Ride.
hno: hno: hno:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 2 2010, 05:26 PM~18969616
> *That would be cool.  We can all show you a good time here in San Diego.  If you can't make this one all good.  We kick it off again the Day after Chicano Park Day.  Last year you and Mike came through might want to pencil that in.
> *


 . . Definetly! Mike and I are definetly planning on spending that whole weekend out there with the rides and actually be inside the park this time!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 10 2010, 06:18 PM~19036879
> *. . Definetly! Mike and I are definetly planning on spending that whole weekend out there with the rides and actually be inside the park this time!!  :biggrin:
> *



Great to hear. I'll plan a cruise around San Diego AFTER Chicano Park day and we can hit the HOT spots. We can do a caravan around town...like a porker run or something. :biggrin: Gaslamp, little Italy, Balboa Park, Harbor area, etc.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

dDcmm7BehXE&feature

:biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 11 2010, 03:04 AM~19040928
> *dDcmm7BehXE&feature
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



ride is looking good, Xman :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 11 2010, 06:13 PM~19045638
> *ride is looking good, Xman :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 11 2010, 08:42 PM~19047066
> *X2
> *



Gracias! Trying to keep up you & Jaime.

THIS SUNDAY IS THE MENUDO @ LUZITAS! :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 10 2010, 10:14 PM~19038579
> *Great to hear.  I'll plan a cruise around San Diego AFTER Chicano Park day and we can hit the HOT spots.  We can do a caravan around town...like a porker run or something.  :biggrin:  Gaslamp, little Italy, Balboa Park, Harbor area, etc.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 !!!!!
. . That would be amazing!!! count us in Uce! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 14 2010, 10:14 PM~19069465
> *:0  :0  :0 !!!!!
> . . That would be amazing!!!  count us in Uce!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



You got it! It will be one big cruise for the history books. :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 14 2010, 08:40 PM~19067940
> *Gracias!  Trying to keep up you & Jaime.
> 
> THIS SUNDAY IS THE MENUDO @ LUZITAS! :biggrin:
> *


*Counting down the days.
:x: :x: :x: :x: :x:*


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 15 2010, 02:11 PM~19073409
> *You got it!  It will be one big cruise for the history books.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


I am ready.


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 11 2010, 03:04 AM~19040928
> *dDcmm7BehXE&feature
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Loving that touch of old school...That's why I had Manuel do mine also...










Cisneros is the man to go to for your pin-striping needs...I Love his work...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 14 2010, 08:40 PM~19067940
> *Gracias!  Trying to keep up you & Jaime.
> 
> THIS SUNDAY IS THE MENUDO @ LUZITAS! :biggrin:
> *


*
    INDIVIDUALS c.c. will be there !!!!!!!!  *


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Nov 16 2010, 11:22 AM~19081851
> *       INDIVIDUALS c.c. will be there !!!!!!!!
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd+Nov 16 2010, 10:22 AM~19081851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 16 2010, 02:46 PM~19083397
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 16 2010, 01:46 PM~19083397
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *



NEWS says it's GONNA pinche RAIN this whole weekend.  

If it does should we cancel and just wait for DEC Toy Drive? WE NEED TOYS!


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 16 2010, 03:19 PM~19083650
> *NEWS says it's GONNA pinche RAIN this whole weekend.
> 
> If it does should we cancel and just wait for DEC Toy Drive?  WE NEED TOYS!
> *


Rain or shine I will be there for the Menudo.
:rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 16 2010, 02:19 PM~19083650
> *NEWS says it's GONNA pinche RAIN this whole weekend.
> 
> If it does should we cancel and just wait for DEC Toy Drive?  WE NEED TOYS!
> *


IT DOESN'T RAIN IN SAN DIEGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: :happysad: :wow:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 16 2010, 03:40 PM~19084924
> *IT DOESN'T RAIN IN SAN DIEGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :uh:  :happysad:  :wow:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 16 2010, 05:40 PM~19084924
> *IT DOESN'T RAIN IN SAN DIEGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :uh:  :happysad:  :wow:
> *


 :nono: rain :nono: rain :nono: rain


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 16 2010, 04:40 PM~19084924
> *IT DOESN'T RAIN IN SAN DIEGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :uh:  :happysad:  :wow:
> *



I hope it doesn't but you know how the riders are out here....they melt in the RAIN! :0


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 16 2010, 07:26 PM~19085951
> *I hope it doesn't but you know how the riders are out here....they melt in the RAIN!  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 16 2010, 03:19 PM~19083650
> *NEWS says it's GONNA pinche RAIN this whole weekend.
> 
> If it does should we cancel and just wait for DEC Toy Drive?  WE NEED TOYS!
> *


just bring towels to dry up your RANFLA...!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Nov 16 2010, 05:23 PM~19084756
> *Rain or shine I will be there for the Menudo.
> :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


RAIN OR SHINE....JAIME NEVER GOES ANYWAY....!!!!! :twak: :guns: :guns:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Nov 17 2010, 07:29 PM~19095667
> *RAIN OR SHINE....JAIME NEVER GOES ANYWAY....!!!!! :twak:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 16 2010, 06:26 PM~19085951
> *I hope it doesn't but you know how Jaime is out here....he melts in the RAIN!   :0
> *


HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Don't talk about Jaime that way :happysad: :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Nov 17 2010, 08:09 PM~19096635
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *



TRUE!* :cheesy: 





*


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 18 2010, 03:30 PM~19103035
> *HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Don't talk about Jaime that way :happysad:  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Nov 17 2010, 05:29 PM~19095667
> *RAIN OR SHINE....JAIME NEVER GOES ANYWAY....!!!!! :twak:  :guns:  :guns:
> *





x2


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Nov 18 2010, 06:57 PM~19104734
> *x2
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :ninja:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 18 2010, 02:32 PM~19103044
> *HAHAHAHHAAAA Come on JAIME!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

SEE YOU ALL ON SUNDAY. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Nov 19 2010, 10:33 PM~19115433
> *SEE YOU ALL ON SUNDAY. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



BS!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO SHOW Jaime!

The only cars that showed up were mostly convertibles! The RAG crew came through in *THE RAIN*.  
*
Next one DEC 12th for the Annual Toy Drive*. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd+Nov 16 2010, 10:22 AM~19081851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...







NO SHOWS!!!!!!!!! :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 21 2010, 04:29 PM~19126276
> *BS!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  NO SHOW Jaime!
> 
> The only cars that showed up were mostly convertibles!  The RAG crew came through in THE RAIN.
> ...



post the pics Xman :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Ill hopefully be attending the Dec. 12th toy drive :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 21 2010, 05:29 PM~19126276
> *DO TO THE BAD WEATHER. I HAD TO WORK TODAY AND MISSED THE MENUDO. TO MAKE IT UP. I WILL BE GIVING FREE BEER TO THE FIRST 10 CARS THAT GET THERE ON DEC 12 FOR THE TOY DRIVE. *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 21 2010, 06:03 PM~19127054
> *post the pics Xman :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



Here ya go!

http://www.xavierthexman.com/gallery/index...el=album&id=179


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Nov 21 2010, 07:38 PM~19127804
> *DO TO THE BAD WEATHER. I HAD TO WORK TODAY AND MISSED THE MENUDO. TO MAKE IT UP. I WILL BE GIVING FREE BEER TO THE FIRST 10 CARS THAT GET THERE ON DEC 12 FOR THE TOY DRIVE.
> *



blah,blah,blah,blah,blah,blah,blah,blah

:nicoderm: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :nicoderm:



you better hope i'm number 11 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 21 2010, 09:57 PM~19128535
> *blah,blah,blah,blah,blah,blah,blah,blah
> 
> :nicoderm:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :nicoderm:
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice pics X-Man. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 15 2010, 02:11 PM~19073409
> *You got it!  It will be one big cruise for the history books.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


.. Hey Uce, what's the exact date for Chicano Park next year!!!? ... :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 23 2010, 01:08 PM~19143644
> *.. Hey Uce, what's the exact date for Chicano Park next year!!!? ...  :biggrin:
> *


41st Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration 
Saturday, April 23, 2011 - 10am-5pm   

check here from time to time for updated info...................

http://www.calacapress.com/cpsc/cpsc.html

i'm sure someone will post vehicle reg. forms
when they come out. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 23 2010, 02:52 PM~19144079
> *41st Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration
> Saturday, April 23, 2011 - 10am-5pm
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Nov 23 2010, 06:19 PM~19146183
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


did you go last year? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 24 2010, 08:24 AM~19151395
> *did you go last year? :dunno:  :nicoderm:
> *



:0


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 23 2010, 01:52 PM~19144079
> *41st Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration
> Saturday, April 23, 2011 - 10am-5pm
> 
> ...


I just finished the entry form, we'll post it ASAP. Probably by Wednesday :biggrin: Be on time this time pinchi Xavier.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Nov 25 2010, 05:53 PM~19164806
> *I just finished the entry form, we'll post it ASAP. Probably by Wednesday :biggrin:  Be on time this time pinchi Xavier.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Me and the club will be there this time @ 5am. :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Will you be taking your mom's car again? 

BTW The Toy Drive at Luzitas Taco Shop in Chula Vista DEC 12th. Hope you can make it this time.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 25 2010, 11:57 PM~19166993
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Me and the club will be there this time @ 5am.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Will you be taking your mom's car again?
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 24 2010, 09:24 AM~19151395
> *did you go last year? :dunno:  :nicoderm:
> *


I guess I will have to take my two new rides to make up for last year.
:x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 23 2010, 02:52 PM~19144079
> *41st Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration
> Saturday, April 23, 2011 - 10am-5pm
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir! :biggrin:  
. . can't wait . .


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 25 2010, 10:57 PM~19166993
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Me and the club will be there this time @ 5am.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Will you be taking your mom's car again?
> 
> ...


No seas mamon, besides I sold my car.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Nov 27 2010, 08:27 PM~19178522
> *No seas mamon, besides I sold my car.
> *



So what if you sold the car, come and support the kids. This is a toy drive for kids. Please spread the word and let's get the people out there for this. Thank YOU!


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Nov 29 2010, 07:29 PM~19193878
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



Will you guys be there this time? LOL I talked to GOD and he says it will not rain that day.


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

X man i asked for the 12th off...hope to see everybody there... :biggrin:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Whats the roll in time for ChicaNO Park? Brown Pride Orange County wants to roll up this year...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast+Nov 30 2010, 04:35 PM~19203218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pre-Reg like last year and only limited amount of spots so get there early!


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 29 2010, 08:36 PM~19193984
> *Will you guys be there this time?  LOL I talked to GOD and he says it will not rain that day.
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Nov 30 2010, 06:18 PM~19204044
> *:x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 28 2010, 08:24 PM~19186560
> *HEY XAVI WERE DO WE REGISTER FOR THE TOY DRIVE..............!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Dec 2 2010, 07:44 PM~19222622
> *HEY XAVI WERE DO WE REGISTER FOR THE TOY DRIVE..............!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 3 2010, 12:42 AM~19225974
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


:twak: For El Kolorado


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Hey X-man !!!!!!

Everything worked out perfectly with my job's grantee transition !!! I now belong to the CHICANO FEDERATION and have talked them into reserving a booth to promote their Head Start and child development centers, as well as their other services for housing, foster children and seniors............during the 2011 CHICANO PARK DAY celebration !!!!

They are VERY proud to have an employee with a low-rider and want me to rep them with my "ranfla" as well !!!!!!

C U at your toy drive on the 12th of this month !!!!

MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 3 2010, 01:03 PM~19229750
> *:twak: For El Kolorado
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Dec 2 2010, 07:44 PM~19222622
> *HEY XAVI WERE DO WE REGISTER FOR THE TOY DRIVE..............!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 4 2010, 12:55 AM~19234496
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Dec 5 2010, 07:43 PM~19247979
> *
> *



Always see "Islanders" on the streets cruising their sweet rides.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

The count down has started.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 6 2010, 03:59 PM~19255228
> *The count down has started.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 



:sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 6 2010, 08:25 PM~19257232
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


chevyjohn make room for the new 53 intown.
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 6 2010, 07:35 PM~19257371
> *chevyjohn make room for the new 53 intown.
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



OH NO! It's he really going to be there?


SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!! It's happening @ Luzitas Taco Shop in Chula Vista! TOY DRIVE for the Kids with cancer and the Salvation Army. 


http://www.signonsandiego.com/video/?bcpid...id=696072261001


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

San Diego's forecast for this weekend....................................



Saturday 12/11/10
70°F Plenty of sun

Sunday 12/12/10
72°F *Nice with bright sunshine*

:0 :0 :0


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 7 2010, 09:05 AM~19262418
> *OH NO!  It's he really going to be there?
> SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!! It's happening @ Luzitas Taco Shop in Chula Vista!  TOY DRIVE for the Kids with cancer and the Salvation Army.
> http://www.signonsandiego.com/video/?bcpid...id=696072261001
> *


do they got to be new toys in the box cause my kids got alot of toys they dont play with that aint in the box


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> OH NO! Is he really going to be there?SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!! It's happening @ Luzitas Taco Shop in Chula Vista! TOY DRIVE for the Kids with cancer and the Salvation Army.
> http://www.signonsandiego.com/video/?bcpid...id=696072261001
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Got the day off so ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 7 2010, 10:37 AM~19262653
> *San Diego's forecast for this weekend....................................
> Saturday 12/11/10
> 70°F  Plenty of sun
> ...



Chevy JOHN! I'm doing another car car show this weekend in Point Loma! All are invited! :biggrin: 

http://www.xavierthexman.com/events.php


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Dec 7 2010, 12:29 PM~19263514
> *do they got to be new toys in the box cause my kids got alot of toys they dont play with that aint in the box
> *



NEW UNWRAPPED TOYS. please.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 8 2010, 02:25 PM~19274089
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Chrissy Russo said it will be 80 degrees this SUNDAY!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 7 2010, 11:37 AM~19262653
> *San Diego's forecast for this weekend....................................
> Saturday 12/11/10
> 70°F  Plenty of sun
> ...


CHALE HOMES.....CRISSY RUSSO FROM FOX JUST SAID IT WAS GOING TO BE 87 DEGREES F... HOMIE !!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: - HAVE THE CHELAS COLD AND READY CAUSE THE INDIVIDUALS C.C. ARE GONNA REPRESENT DEEP AGAIN !!! DRINK ALL DAY AGAIN CHEVYJOHN.... :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 6 2010, 09:43 AM~19252123
> *Always see "Islanders" on the streets cruising their sweet rides.
> *



9am-12noon and a new unwrapped toy?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Dec 8 2010, 09:16 PM~19278753
> *9am-12noon and a new unwrapped toy?
> *



YES SIR! Stop on by even if it's for a quick second. San Diego traditoin for 8 years....thanks to Scooby @ Luzitas Taco shop for allowing us to do it there.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 6 2010, 07:35 PM~19257371
> *chevyjohn make room for the new 53 intown.
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



ummmmmmmmmmmmmm..............................



you would actually have to drive it & *show up*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:   :0 :0 :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Dec 8 2010, 09:04 PM~19277910
> *CHALE HOMES.....CRISSY RUSSO FROM FOX JUST SAID IT WAS GOING TO BE 87 DEGREES F... HOMIE !!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: - HAVE THE CHELAS COLD AND READY CAUSE THE INDIVIDUALS C.C. ARE GONNA REPRESENT DEEP AGAIN !!! DRINK ALL DAY AGAIN CHEVYJOHN.... :drama:  :drama:  :drama:*


I heared that before. :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 9 2010, 09:44 AM~19282299
> *ummmmmmmmmmmmmm..............................
> you would actually have to drive it & show up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:      :0  :0  :0
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 8 2010, 09:43 PM~19279038
> *YES SIR!  Stop on by even if it's for a quick second.  San Diego traditoin for 8 years....thanks to Scooby @ Luzitas Taco shop for allowing us to do it there.
> *






:thumbsup: KOOL!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 9 2010, 08:44 AM~19282299
> *ummmmmmmmmmmmmm..............................
> you would actually have to drive it & show up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:      :0  :0  :0
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 9 2010, 04:36 PM~19285432
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: I am ready for the Menudo and the Beer. Also have presents for the kids.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 8 2010, 04:17 PM~19275960
> *Chrissy Russo said it will be 80 degrees this SUNDAY!
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG! I LOVE HER!! :wow: :happysad: :biggrin: COUNT ME IN!


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Just got back from the toy drive. A huge TY to Luzita's & Xavier for setting this up for the kids. I saw some old friends & made a few new ones. I took lots of pics which ill upload & post tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Dec 12 2010, 01:13 PM~19308316
> *Just got back from the toy drive. A huge TY to Luzita's & Xavier for setting this up for the kids. I saw some old friends & made a few new ones. I took lots of pics which ill upload & post tomorrow.
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

WOW! What a great turn out....record numbers today and I have YOU to THANK! 

Tons of toys for the kids and a packed parking lot of cars and people. Thanks to everyone who came out to support this year's TOY DRIVE! You get all the credit for a job well done. There was so much love out there and WOW it was just amazing. The sun was shining bright at 80 degrees and the menudo & tacos were perfect.

Thanks to Scooby & his brother for allowing us to have the events there @ LUZITAS TACO SHOP!

DJ Wicho for playing all the great music.

Shout-Out to Impalas Car Club for bringing Santa Clause & his little helper. 

There were so many people and car clubs representing from San Diego & Tijuana, and some came as far as Hemit. The Fighter fire mechanics came by and dropped off 10 bikes. I can't believe even JAIME showed up and made it out there with his new '53 Chevy @ 7:00am(event didn't start til 9am). Chevy John he out did you this time(ya left early). LOL

Enjoy the fotos there is more on my website @ www.XavierTheXMan.com


See you next year in April as we kick off the 9th year of "Xavier The X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo" and hopefully Xavier The X-Man's DownTown CRUISE after Chicano Park Day(TBA).

FYI There is another Car Show & Toy Drive next Saturday at Socal Customs on National Ave in National City. Spread the word and let's have another great event. 

God Bless,

Xavier


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Great turnout today, it was like a summer day. Aint it great livin in Southern California!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 12 2010, 07:33 PM~19311106
> *Great turnout today, it was like a summer day. Aint it great livin in Southern California!
> *


X2!! NICE TO MEET YOU HOMEBOY! SAN DIEGO TO THE TOP!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 12 2010, 04:57 PM~19309394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMM!!!!!!!, Xavier. that's alot of pics  :biggrin: 


AWESOME TURNOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i had a great time, i'll post some pics later........ :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 13 2010, 10:43 AM~19314838
> *DAMMMM!!!!!!!,  Xavier. that's alot of pics   :biggrin:
> AWESOME TURNOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Yeah! My camera works again. I would post some on here but I have over 250 fotos. LOL. 

Thanks for always supporting Chevy John....now put up your fotos. Here is a little video from yesterday.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

I can't believe even JAIME showed up and made it out there with his new '53 Chevy @ 7:00am(event didn't start til 9am). Chevy John he out did you this time(ya left early). LOL



God Bless,

Xavier
[/quote]
hno: hno: hno: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :For the record.First one there and last one to leave. :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks to Scooby & his brother for allowing us to have the events there @ LUZITAS TACO SHOP!

DJ Wicho for playing all the great music.

Shout-Out to Impalas Car Club for bringing Santa Clause & his little helper. 
A Big thanks to the X-Man for putting on this event year after year.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0 

Great Stocking Stuffers for Christmas!! NEW X-Man T-shirts On SALE @ Midnight 12/14. Limited edition!!! Ladies V-necks too BUY 'em @ <a href=\'http://www.XavierTheXMan.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.XavierTheXMan.com/</a> Store Section.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok 1st round of my pix...


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

round 2...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Dec 14 2010, 08:16 AM~19323056
> *round 2...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THANKS PACIFIC COAST YOU MAKE THE RIDE LOOK GOOD!! :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Dec 14 2010, 11:30 AM~19324019
> *:0 THANKS PACIFIC COAST YOU MAKE THE RIDE LOOK GOOD!! :biggrin:
> *



What do you mean? Your ride does look good! :thumbsup: You're a lowrider and you ride.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 14 2010, 10:31 AM~19324038
> *What do you mean?  Your ride does look good!  :thumbsup:  You're a lowrider and you ride.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

"X" THE LIL ONES HAD A GOOD TIME THANX  
















THEY TOLD SANTA DAD WANTS A ACE RAG FOR XMAS :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

NICE SHOE'S :wow:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

I would like to thank chevyjohn for making room for my new 53. :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: Nice pic pacific coast.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Dec 15 2010, 08:43 AM~19332139
> *"X" THE LIL ONES HAD A GOOD TIME THANX
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaha What? No Barbe Or playstation 8? LOL


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

a few more...
































































































































X man were looking forward now to Chicano park day next year & the after cruise :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Is this still going on in FEB? I might be in S.D. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Dec 28 2010, 11:54 PM~19446610
> *Is this still going on in FEB?  I might be in S.D. :biggrin:
> *




no doesn't start till April.


----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)

so when is the next one!


----------

